# N75 Wastgate bypass valve



## K04JETTA1.8T (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright so my 2002 jetta 1.8t and its getting no boost because the wastegate bypass valve isn't getting enough voltage it should be getting 12v but its only getting 3.5v at the bypass valve connection and at the ECU so if my ECU isn't giving enough power to that valve do I need to replace my ECU? Please answer asap.


----------

